# Recasters vs. Casters



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Can someone explain this to me? This might be a hotbutton issue here but the Clubhouse bans people for it. If you make a model yourself and cast them and sell them of a property you do not own, modelers couldn´t be happier. The clubhouse frequently commissions ones to do this. They have no problem or no moral Problem making spiderman kits and selling them even though they aren´t licensed. BUT these very same modelers get very angry when someone else sells recasts of their work. Like people from Thailand. 

I don´t get why they are so mad because it seems they did it in the first place.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Matthew - do a search on the subject - there are plenty of threads that have covered all the ground there is to cover. _In case you_ _don't know_  this is a provacative subject that never gets settled and only gets people mad at each other.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Y'all enjoy the fight. I have some mold-making to do.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Todd, do you have any idea how to paint all those little stars on Wonder Womans' outfit? Are decals availible?
Thanks...
Mcdee


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Todd, do you have any idea how to paint all those little stars on Wonder Womans' outfit? Are decals availible?
> Thanks...
> Mcdee












I think I would derive a lot of pleasure from hand-painting every single one of those little stars!

- GJS


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Matthew Green said:


> Can someone explain this to me? This might be a hotbutton issue here but the Clubhouse bans people for it. If you make a model yourself and cast them and sell them of a property you do not own, modelers couldn´t be happier. The clubhouse frequently commissions ones to do this. They have no problem or no moral Problem making spiderman kits and selling them even though they aren´t licensed. BUT these very same modelers get very angry when someone else sells recasts of their work. Like people from Thailand.
> 
> I don´t get why they are so mad because it seems they did it in the first place.


I got banned from the Clubhouse just for posing the question "What`s the difference between selling recasts & selling unlicensed kits?" It`s stealing either way.I never said anywhere in the thread that I was for or against these.Simply just trying to get peoples thoughts but there`s always a few who are childish & assume I`m guilty of something.And if the moderator is going to go along with these maroons then I`m glad I`m out.This is a much friendlier forum.This is a hobby that`s meant to be fun.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Bizzar! You said it right there buddy! AMEN! :wave::tongue::thumbsup:

This place may not as be as 'goofy' or as 'off the wall' as it use to be....BUT!....its still the best and friendliest Hobby forum in town.

We'll forgive and be patient with the Star Trek 'rivet counters' ...hehehehe!!!

No comment on the subject as I do not hang in that neighborhood often enough to say either way.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Batman said:


> I think I would derive a lot of pleasure from hand-painting every single one of those little stars!
> 
> - GJS


AHEM!!!
....I believe we were talking about the STARS on WONDER WOMANS' outfit...
anyone make decals in this scale???
Thanks in advance for any info :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

bizzarobrian said:


> I got banned from the Clubhouse just for posing the question "What`s the difference between selling recasts & selling unlicensed kits?" It`s stealing either way.I never said anywhere in the thread that I was for or against these.Simply just trying to get peoples thoughts but there`s always a few who are childish & assume I`m guilty of something.And if the moderator is going to go along with these maroons then I`m glad I`m out.This is a much friendlier forum.This is a hobby that`s meant to be fun.


I am with you Bizarro! I got banned from there too when I pointed out that Kingpin wasn´t black in the comics. This was around the time of the 2003 Daredevil movie. They are childish over there. I wish I could still READ the forums over there, not participate because the stuff they talk about is sometimes fun but the mod over there has even prevented READING them.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No, mcdee, nobody I know of makes decals for WW's costume. I'm afraid you'll just have to hunker down and paint those stars by hand. In order to get the job done you're going to need some white or silver paint, a very fine brush, an Optivsor or other magnifying device, and maybe a drool bib... :devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Mark :thumbsup:
....I wanted to paint them anyway...I just needed a good reason to tell my friends why I'm spending hour upon hour on her...well...er...oh yeah...outfit...yeah that's it...her outfit...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Dennis, Dragons 1/48 Spad biplane kit came with stars for the cowlings. They were all seperate decals and take forever to apply! I built one for a client years ago and IIRC the stars might be close enough for WW. 
The kit shows up regularly so if I find one I'll send you the sheet....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW, I though you might like to know Sinbad's arrived! It's on the docks right now and should start shipping by Wednesday......

Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

And there was great rejoicing....


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Perhaps we should tackle a lighter subject, such as abortion...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't realise this Wonder Woman thread was heavy.... maybe it just needs to lose some weight.....

Chris.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Mark :thumbsup:
> ....I wanted to paint them anyway...I just needed a good reason to tell my friends why I'm spending hour upon hour on her...well...er...oh yeah...outfit...yeah that's it...her outfit...
> Mcdee


Hey Denis in the AFM Superhero issue #30 shows How Ron Sheerwood did this same thing your going to do, He Airbrushed Stars on Solarwind kit he converted into a Wonderwoman Model and how he did it here goes info word for word hope this helps.

"The stars were airbrushed using a template , i suppose there could have been a way other ways to achieve the stars on her briefs. Like decals for example, but i really wanted to try painting the stars for a completely realistic effect. I again used my computer to generate the stars onto a blank address label and cut them out using a new X-acto blade. The address label was used because the underside is tacky and would allow the template to lay flat and stationary upon the surface of WW's briefs. Pressing the template upon the surface , and using low airpressure, i began to spray stars in a random pattern when ever i felt one was needed. I then carefully removed the template placing it in a different location repeating the process. There are several points to keep in mind as you proceed. One point to remember would be that a star temeplate can approxmately be used only twice as the tack becomes less adhesive and paint sticks to the edges, so be prepared to use several star patterns and labels. Another point is to be sure of is to give the briefs a good coat of Flat Lacquer (Dull coat) before attemting this as the adhesive on the label will surely pull the blue off and ruin your paint job if you don't. Becareful not to allow the template adhesive to attach to a freshly painted star as well. Before applying the label to your kit , it is best to relive some of the tack by pressing it against your fingers first, i must mention this process is not foolproof as some touch up with a brush was defintely needed, but the shape of the star was perfect and the look was very pleasing to me. 

I will be using this method on my Wonder Woman repop from Moebius hope this helps ! 

Robert/Sprayray!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Robert and Chris...:thumbsup:
I realize this is a touchy subject(pun intended), but I felt it was time we tackled this controversial subject...so I will endeavor to percevere and attempt to paint the Stars upon Wonder Woman and, northjason , I will NOT abort this mission !
...and yes Sinbad has washed ashore in Toronto :woohoo::roll::woohoo:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That is a good idea with the template! I do think decals would be a nightmare to try to set in the proper places, being so tiny and with the pointy bits and all. I'll probably just use a fine tipped brush on mine.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can print star decals using white decal paper. When you are laying them out in Paint Shop, etc. Just set the background in a color close to what your model will be (Blue for WW). Then apply white stars and print... Of course you can't print white, so you are just printing the blue background. Cut the stars out close to the white edge but leave a little blue. When you put it on the model, the blue border just blends in with the paint. You can do it using the Testors decal paper available anywhere...


----------

